# King and Mahi



## dallis (Nov 15, 2011)

Here are a few pics of the day we had. I went out with a friend on his boat and caught the biggest fish of my life. We were going to leave Liza Jackson park at 6, rain came in and we waited it out. Finally left and headed out. We went through the pass at Destin and started to look for bait, no such luck. We headed over to the bait boat that was sitting out there and picked up our bait. Nice guy and wished us a blessed day. 
We headed out and it got alittle rough, we saw two rain storms and hit the gap between. That proved to be a good choice we didnt get hosed. Things were slow so we decided to troll and stop. Worked this for a while and them Bam. Fish on. The reel started to sing. All of a sudden out of the water came a nice MahiMahi, worked him up to the boat and he decided he didnt want to be dinner, off he went. Kept on trolling and bam another fish on, another Mahi, this one made it in the boat. Then it slacked off again, we kept trolling. Oh the wait, . . . BAM the reel starts screaming and it wont stop. What ever it was it took half the spool and im thinking do we need to chase it? Nope I was told we will get him back. Sniperpeeps set the hook and it was on, he passed me the rod and gave me the fighting belt. Ive never had to use one of those. After fighting what felt like forever we finally see it. Its a HUGE King, He gaffs the fish and brings it in the boat. This thing must weigh close to 30 lbs. My cooler was not large enough so we had to head in. Got home and cleaned it and put it in the freezer. We ended up cooking the Mahi for dinner and that was some of the best fish ive ever had. Thanks to Sniperpeeps for an awesome day, and being a great captian. Hope yall enjoy the pics.


----------



## dallis (Nov 15, 2011)

*more pics*

Here are more pics. Thanks again Snipperpeeps.:thumbup:


----------



## zaraspookin (Feb 27, 2010)

Nice trip, and at the end of the day, some yummy skillet fixins.. good job!!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Good job guys. How far out were you?


----------



## Beau F (Jul 6, 2012)

What were you guys using for bait? How far did you go? Those are some good looking fish there.


----------



## dallis (Nov 15, 2011)

Around 2 miles out using live bait. Sorry I don't know what bait we were using.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Using small live cigs on circle hooks and flouro.....still can't convince a sailfish to bite!


----------



## Beau F (Jul 6, 2012)

Was that slow trolling? What was the speed? Also, how do you hook the cig up for trolling with a circle hook?


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Beau F said:


> Was that slow trolling? What was the speed? Also, how do you hook the cig up for trolling with a circle hook?


Trolling in idle.  I hook the baitfish sideways through the nose. I forgot my rubber bands that day so I was using super light drag to simulate a drop back. Usually just use a small rubber band to make a short drop back when the fish takes the bait and then moderate drag. I was using 60lb flouro. If you are concerned about catching kings you could use light wire with the circles.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

This was off of Destin?


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

aroundthehorn said:


> This was off of Destin?


Yes, in the vicinity of the bridge rubble


----------



## Beau F (Jul 6, 2012)

I'm gonna hit this trmw


----------

